# My first buck board



## actech (Jul 24, 2017)

Slab out of freezer. Smoked 12 hrs with corn cob. After 12 day cure in pops brine. (Forgot I had adjusted salt down oops. Have to salt bacon... never said that before ) 












IMG_5850.JPG



__ actech
__ Jul 24, 2017





Sliced. 













IMG_5851.JPG



__ actech
__ Jul 24, 2017





Just nabbed these from garden so tomorrow it's BLT time !!! 












IMG_5852.JPG



__ actech
__ Jul 24, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 25, 2017)

Looks fantastic!

Bet those BLT's are gonna be good!

Al


----------



## actech (Jul 26, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks fantastic!
> 
> Bet those BLT's are gonna be good!
> 
> Al


Thanks Al, and they were !


----------

